# Intel G-2010 reviews ?



## cute.bandar (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't find any reviews for Intel's g-2010 proccessor. Does anyone have any idea how to compares to G645 ?

Also for say php development, what is the performance difference a g-2010 and an i3 3220 ?

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2013)

give it a little more time for the reviews to come up, anyay checkout these as of now :

PROVANTAGE: Ratings and Reviews of Pentium G2010 Processor By Intel

Temporary comparison table | Hardware.Info United Kingdom


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

Pentium processors are not that famous and are given no importance at all in enthusiast market. That's why  you won't see much reviews of them in popular websites, if not at all.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 5, 2013)

ok got it . But please any opinions on this:


> Also say or php development, what is the performance difference between a g-2010 / G645 and an i3 3220 ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

Only for php development and running some light compilers??
Get anything you want.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait for some time there are many pentium like g2020,g 2130 at around same price.Main difference between pentium and i3 is just hyperthreating.many applications uses this and it speed up the task very fast and hyper threating doesnot have much impact on gaming.

But i really don't have any idea of release of 3rd gen pentium in india.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 5, 2013)

> Only for php development and running some light compilers??
> Get anything you want.


Thanks


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 9, 2013)

Can Intel Pentium G645 LGA 1155 processor handle 1080p res monitors ? My brother needs a low cost processor to run Visual Studio 2012, Mat Lab 2012, Adobe Photoshop CS 6 & Illustrator CS 6, Xilinx in Windows 8 & VIM editor in Ubuntu on BenQ 24" monitor. Some months ago, we checked that Core i5-480M ( Lappy proccy ) & Intel Atom were struggling with 1080p res and they couldn't handle these apps nor browsers nor play videos. Is G645 better than first Gen i5-480M processor ? I couldn't find a review of this processor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2013)

sandybridge cpu's are better than any previous generation cpu.G645 should easily handle all these applications at 1080p.i am assuming you are not talking about running all these applications(or 3 or more) simultaneously.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes g645 will able to handle it.


----------

